# Less common films that you enjoy.



## ShaneDog (May 12, 2011)

Feel free to post/suggest any movies you really like that aren't so mainstream. Plz no A-list movies or franchises. Unique and unconventional are good words for describing "less common" films.

Myself, I have several favorites. Electroma by Daft Punk is one of my absolute favorite unconventional movies, since it is after all a silent film. (With the exception of music in certain places.) Another movie I love is Maximum Overdrive. It's generally overlooked and forgotten because it is rather old and definitely very campy. But I find it is a treat to watch and worthy of it's cult classic status.

What unconventional, unknown, b-movie, or cult classics do you just love?


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 13, 2011)

Does Clockwork Orange count as A-list (My all time favorite movie)?
Cannibal Holocaust, Last House On The Left (1972), Dr.Calagari, Thriller: A Cruel Picture, Jess Franco movies (She killed in ecstacy, Vampyros Lesbos etc), 
Dolemite, David Lynch films (Eraserhead, Wild At Heart, Blue Velvet), Suspiria, Valley Of The Dolls, Beyond The Valley Of The Dolls, Lucio Fulci films (The Beyond, Zombie, Contraband), Ilsa She Wolf Of The SS, Mondo Cane films...I can go on and on lol..


----------



## ShaneDog (May 13, 2011)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Does Clockwork Orange count as A-list (My all time favorite movie)?
> Cannibal Holocaust, Last House On The Left (1972), Dr.Calagari, Thriller: A Cruel Picture, Jess Franco movies (She killed in ecstacy, Vampyros Lesbos etc),
> Dolemite, David Lynch films (Eraserhead, Wild At Heart, Blue Velvet), Suspiria, Valley Of The Dolls, Beyond The Valley Of The Dolls, Lucio Fulci films (The Beyond, Zombie, Contraband), Ilsa She Wolf Of The SS, Mondo Cane films...I can go on and on lol..



lol That's a great list. I will however have to say that Clockwork Orange and The Last House On The Left are rather well known and so I would have to cut them from the list. They are good movies though.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 13, 2011)

Well yeah I guess Last House is rather well known post-remake but before no one I knew of personally heard of the film.
I love these cult films from the 1950's-80's cause I show them to friends and convince them thats what movies were all like back then lol.


----------



## ArielMT (May 13, 2011)

Twice Upon A Time


----------



## Plantar (May 13, 2011)

Man with the Screaming Brain.

Bruce Campbell. Hell yeyah.


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 13, 2011)

FriggaFanatic said:


> (Eraserhead, Wild At Heart, Blue Velvet),


 
Gaah, someone always beats me to David Lynch. I'm going to say Inland Empire, though. It was literally three hours of total disjointed nonsense, zero plot, and completely random transitions from one scene to a completely unrelated one _involving an entirely different set of characters, but still played by the main cast_. Characters would react with fear to completely mundane situations and entire plot threads would suddenly drop off the face of the Earth. There seemed to be no point to the whole mess, but for me at least, it was somehow fascinating.

I also really liked _Whatever Happened to Baby Jane._ It's a little more well known, I guess, but I don't really hear that one brought up very often. Spoiled rotten (and well over sixty) former child star loses her mind and tortures her bedridden sister. That movie was *diabolical*.

> Fanatic, like yr location  Always wondered what the hell that scene was about


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 13, 2011)

Voxel said:


> > Fanatic, like yr location  Always wondered what the hell that scene was about


 
The whole plot was about a man who made a mistake and contemplating suicide. Thus is why the baby is seen as a creature. The lady in the heater (woman with the swollen cheeks) represents his suicidal thoughts and the cheeks make you think "maybe everything afterwards ISNT so fine". The reason they put her in a heater is because the heater symbolizes warm and comforting mentality.

I understood the movie from first viewing. Although the idea behind all the metaphors and symbolism are a cliche the way it's presented is definitley unique and eerie.

Getting back on track, how could I forget this film?! One of my favorites!
[video=youtube;Tw6WMdrzbJw&feature]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw6WMdrzbJw&feature=fvst[/video]

Also, Shanedog, does this look like something that might be up your alley?
[video=youtube;DahYwsi2qe0&playnext]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DahYwsi2qe0&playnext=1&list=PL5FBDEE98C78ACA23[/video]


----------



## ShaneDog (May 13, 2011)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Also, Shanedog, does this look like something that might be up your alley?


 
It seems both campy and entertaining, I like it!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 13, 2011)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Does Clockwork Orange count as A-list (My all time favorite movie)?


 
A Clockwork Orange is totally mainstream. But only because it was controversial, not because it was very good.
I watched it and enjoyed it but it's not really all that great in my opinion. Reading the book at the moment too, and it's actually worse than the movie. In the movie, the woman being attacked near the start by the other gang is older, in the book she's like 12. In the movie, Alex gets a couple of women to his flat and does a bit of the old in and out with them, whereas in the book it's a couple of 10/11 year olds who don't really understand what they're doing. My parents are like "I wont watch the film but I think the book would be better" lol no. If the movie was truer to the book, it'd probably still be banned.
The book is cooler though idk. Since it's all weird slang and shit and it's just fun to read.


And for me I guess it'd be the lesser known Studio Ghibli anime films like Pom Poko and Only Yesterday. Isao Takahata > Hayao Miyazaki pretty much. Though Porco Rosso is brilliant. Prefer it over Spirited Away and Ponyo and the like. And despite my online name usually being Teto, named for the fox squirrel in Nausicaa Of The Valley Of The Wind, I don't really like the movie all that much actually. The manga is way way way better <:


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2011)

Titanic.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 13, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Titanic.


 
Gay
get back in your YMCA, gay man


----------



## Aden (May 13, 2011)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Dr.Calagari


 
If this is The Cabinet of Dr. Calagari, I agree. Saw it once four years ago but I can remember it vividly.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 13, 2011)

Aden said:


> If this is The Cabinet of Dr. Calagari, I agree. Saw it once four years ago but I can remember it vividly.


 
Indeed it is. To my knowledge it is actully the first mainstream horror movie ever.


----------



## Bad Voodoo (May 14, 2011)

Pi is a great movie and Clint Mansell made the music for it.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 14, 2011)

Dark City
Moon


----------



## liber_dragon (May 14, 2011)

Now i remember one really F''kt up movie, this is one of does movie you just think i really sick but canÂ´t stop looking at it over and over again.
SalÃ² "AKA" the 120 Days of Sodom, now this is a movie every one saw but just did not want to talk about unless you were 12-14 year when you first saw it, in that case that was the only thing you were talking about for the rest of that week.
Warning if you have a real problem watching movie with shit(literally) and torture, then just donÂ´t watch it. there i told you now donÂ´t come bitching later.
Small trailer
[video=youtube;EvqZQPxOV2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvqZQPxOV2M[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (May 14, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Gay
> get back in your YMCA, gay man


 
Not sure if counter-sarcasm.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 14, 2011)

I'm going to also have to say Dolemite. It is a tragic story about our main character, Dolemite, losing his 15 yr old nephew to urban violence. There are parts in the movie that moved me to tears. Such as when his dope addicted friend is shot by his dealers and Dolemite retaliates in revenge (This scene can be found in the trailer at 0:55-1:02). 

 [video=youtube;SIUEHsyt54I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIUEHsyt54I[/video]


----------



## CannotWait (May 14, 2011)

Arsenic and Old Lace


----------



## ShaneDog (May 14, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Titanic.


 
I'm very sorry but did you even read the title of this thread? LESS COMMON! I swear there are few movies more famous than that. You couldn't have chosen anything more opposite what this thread is about.


----------



## Ixtu (May 14, 2011)

Phoenix 2772, a really awesome anime sci-fi from the 80's.
I had it on tape but the tape borked and i've been sad ever since.
Rock-A-Doodle, but just for the lulziness of the thing.
The Brave Little Toaster, but surely everyone's heard of that.
Fritz the Cat, but being on a furry site, surely everyone's heard of or seen that as well.
Hmm..The Last Unicorn is one other possibly.


----------



## Saracide (May 15, 2011)

ShaneDog said:


> I'm very sorry but did you even read the title of this thread? LESS COMMON! I swear there are few movies more famous than that. You couldn't have chosen anything more opposite what this thread is about.



It's his humor. HAHAHAHAHA!.....

Also i feel lame and sheltered, I can only think of one:

I know velvet goldmine is not well known. it's got Ewen McWhatever and Eddie Izzard


----------



## ShaneDog (May 15, 2011)

Saracide said:


> It's his humor. HAHAHAHAHA!.....
> 
> Also i feel lame and sheltered, I can only think of one:
> 
> I know velvet goldmine is not well known. it's got Ewen McWhatever and Eddie Izzard



I had a feeling that was a joke lol.


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

Have fun with this.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 19, 2011)

Anyone here ever see "Faster Pussy Cat, Kill Kill!"?
I've been dying to see it but unfortunately it's a very rare movie.
Just asking if anyone has seen it cause im about to dish out 30 bucks for it and I want to know if it's worth it.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 19, 2011)

anyone see Eraserhead or Jacob's Ladder. Being a fan of surrealist horror, these are a masterpieces. I also liked Pan's Labyrinth (especially the pale man)


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 19, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> anyone see Eraserhead or Jacob's Ladder. Being a fan of surrealist horror, these are a masterpieces. I also liked Pan's Labyrinth (especially the pale man)


 
Yeah, Eraserhead is one of my favorites. It's a movie I would take the time to track down and pay for it's worth the money. 
You should also check out "Begotten", "The Cook, The Thief His Wife And Her Lover" and "Tetso The Iron Man" (1989?)


----------



## Bloodstainwrench (May 19, 2011)

Pontypool, in which a deadly virus infects a small Ontario town, it was not bad though.


----------



## Bliss (May 19, 2011)

El Orfanato for those of you that don't speak Spanish or suffer from subtitlephobia.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 20, 2011)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Yeah, Eraserhead is one of my favorites. It's a movie I would take the time to track down and pay for it's worth the money.
> You should also check out "Begotten", "The Cook, The Thief His Wife And Her Lover" and "Tetso The Iron Man" (1989?)


 Ah Begotten, weirdest movie ever, saw the beginning of it when the guy disembowels himself and the lady comes out from under his cloak


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 21, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Not sure if counter-sarcasm.


 
I am always serious.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 21, 2011)

Mad Max (is a B rated film but did get popular)
Spacehunter adventures in the forbidden zone (I remember this movie being in 3d in the early 80s
Metropolis (1927 silent film by  Fritz  Lang)


----------



## ArielMT (May 23, 2011)

Galaxina.



Stargazer Bleu said:


> Metropolis (1927 silent film by  Fritz  Lang)



Awesome movie, that.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 23, 2011)

The Day the Earth Stood Still, the original
Chicken Run


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4jX1KoBj6k&feature=related
Holy Shit!! Has to be one of the funniest movies I have seen in a looonnnnnggg time!


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHVjxiiBjfk

My buddy says it's good, but I haven't checked it out yet. Has anyone heard of/seen this?


----------



## GravesideManner (May 28, 2011)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Does Clockwork Orange count as A-list (My all time favorite movie)?
> Cannibal Holocaust, Last House On The Left (1972), Dr.Calagari, Thriller: A Cruel Picture, Jess Franco movies (She killed in ecstacy, Vampyros Lesbos etc),
> Dolemite, David Lynch films (Eraserhead, Wild At Heart, Blue Velvet), Suspiria, Valley Of The Dolls, Beyond The Valley Of The Dolls, Lucio Fulci films (The Beyond, Zombie, Contraband), Ilsa She Wolf Of The SS, Mondo Cane films...I can go on and on lol..


 

Your list it is nearly perfect! The fact that you included Ilsa makes me so so so happy.



FriggaFanatic said:


> Yeah, Eraserhead is one of my favorites. It's a movie I would take the time to track down and pay for it's worth the money.
> You should also check out "Begotten", "The Cook, The Thief His Wife And Her Lover" and "Tetso The Iron Man" (1989?)


 
i thought Begotten was really really shitty. The opening sequence with the death of God or whatever it was supposed to be was pretty neat, but the rest was really clusterfucky and poorly put together.

As for my list, it'd have to contain most of the movies listed above but throw in Female Trouble, Pink Flamingos...pretty much any John Waters movie featuring the Dreamlanders. Divine is just to die for.

Oh, and who could forget? The Abominable Dr. Phibes <3


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 29, 2011)

So funny you say that..Just bought Female Trouble and Pink Flamingos last night! I seen Female Trouble and died laughing toward the middle, especially the scenes with her daughter.
Been dying to see Pink, I can't wait.


----------



## Twylyght (May 29, 2011)

The City of Lost Children   http://youtu.be/CNYG9cXTSds
Memento  http://youtu.be/UFWAE1CffbY
MirrorMask  http://youtu.be/9GDRusES-D4


----------



## Cocobanana (May 29, 2011)

Magnolia is 'less common' in that it bombed in the box office and apparently hasn't been seen by many people I've met. But it's my favorite movie in the whole world.


----------



## GravesideManner (May 31, 2011)

FriggaFanatic said:


> So funny you say that..Just bought Female Trouble and Pink Flamingos last night! I seen Female Trouble and died laughing toward the middle, especially the scenes with her daughter.
> Been dying to see Pink, I can't wait.


 
Omg, Divine's byplay with her daughter is just fantastic. The dialogue is so awkward but it just works. Plus theres that great quote at the end "Who wants to be famous? Who wants to die for art?"

Pink Flamingos is going to blow your fucking mind.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 31, 2011)

Favorite scene in the film! ahaha, everything is just priceless!
[video=youtube;-c-mIXVMtFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c-mIXVMtFI[/video]


----------

